# Cannot uninstall Medal of Honor Allied Assault and its expansions pc



## shanemckay (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi, I know this is an old game. I bought the pc box set of the 10 year annivesary of MOOAA. I needed to install the game on a different hard drive. I uninstalled the original MOOAA and 2 out of 4 expanmisons but I cannot remove the other two. The expanions that cannot be removed are MOO Spearhead ans MOO Breakthrough. I have XP with SP2. Can someone help me?

Thanks


Shane


----------



## noodles71 (Sep 1, 2009)

got this from EA.If the game does not properly uninstall you can take the
following steps to manually remove the game from your computer

1. Right click and Delete the games directory and any Demos of the Original
game or the Spearhead Expansion pack.
By default this will be C:\Program Files\EA Games\Medal Of Honor Allied Assault.
The Medal of Honor Demo: C:\Program Files\EA Games\Medal Of Honor Allied Assault
Demo.
The Spearhead expansion demo: C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Medal of Honor Allied
Assault Spearhead Demo

2. Now load the registry editor. Go to Start -> Run -> type in "regedit"
(without the quotes).

3. There is a registry folder that causes this and must be removed. It is found
in:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\

You must then select and delete the folders named below found in that above
location:
{823A68CC-3049-4A6B-8F63-7DC85E4BB1C9}
{0DEA94ED-915A-4834-A87E-388D012C8E02}

You may also see this key if you had the demo installed:
{54B228DC-4B49-4AF7-B3C6-AA612CD14A83}

Delete these folders, then close the registry editor then re-install.
this happens when you uninstall the game b4 the expansions


----------



## shanemckay (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for that. It has worked.


shane


----------



## noodles71 (Sep 1, 2009)

any time


----------

